# Puff pricing



## ThreadHeadKev (Aug 3, 2011)

Curious what the standard is for pricing puff embroidery. I've heard $1/1000 surcharge. I've been pushing puff lately & have a few jobs on the go.

Kev


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't figure pricing by stitch count but by the time it takes to complete the job. Some small stitch count jobs can take more time to hoop, stitch, clean up than larger stitch count jobs. Even if it is a low stitch count design, puff is a little more labor intensive and should be priced accordingly.


----------



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

Re-boot of an old post. I have been doing embroidery for about a year now and am starting to get more interest in Puff on caps. I have experienced the extra work associated with the puff and must say it's not all that much fun but sure looks freaking cool when done. So, Is there a rule of thumb out there for uncharging for puff? I am comfortable with design/set-up fees and all that just more trying to get a feel for what if anything is SOP for a puff design vs a flat of the same design. I usually charge between $1 and $1.50 per 1000 with a minimum of $6 for caps (not including the cap). I just have a single head and most of my cap sales have been smaller runs of a dozen or two. I was thinking of bumping to $1.50 to $2 and a min of $12 for puff but it would be nice to get a little feedback of what the rest of you do. I try to stay reasonably mainstream in embroidery pricing when possible. I realize every area will be different too so that's kind of why it would be nice to know if you upcharge 50% or double or whatever it is, more on a percentage basis than actual costs.


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

We take our standard pricing and add $1.00 (contract, not retail. Retail is $2.00) more for puff. I think we could get more and I bet you can too. When we did the math the material costs add about a nickle on an average design, the rest is time, and time is money.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We add $2/unit for puff


----------



## ThreadHeadKev (Aug 3, 2011)

$2.00 per unit is what I've been charging as well, is reasonable for the amount of extra work.


----------

